# 1980-2000 Listening Group



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

calvinpv said:


> Apologies for the length of my introduction. I was reading a lot about Manoury's music today, and the more I read, the more I needed to cram into the intro. So ... yeah. Enjoy this amazing work.
> 
> *Philippe Manoury: Pluton for midi-piano and live electronics (1988-1989)*
> 
> ...


----------

